# Need tips about driving in the sand



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

I attempted to drive my Suzuki XL-7 4wd at the beach/ Oregon Inlet. First time driving in the sand scared the hell out of me. Not being an experienced beach driver, I went as far as 200 yards, made a wide U-turn and got out of there. I was too afraid to be stuck there. All the experienced beach drivers, Please tell me the Do's and Dont's. Driving fast vs driving slow. Staying away from the dunes things like that. Any tips will be greatly appreciated because I'm going to make this attempt again this spring.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hope this helps and do a search on Beach Driving tips in some of the older post, we will help all we can. Find the ruts made by others and follow them since the sand is already packed down,,, any time you turn the tires cut into the sand so try not cutting your wheel to hard untill you get use to driving in the sand.
http://www.ncbba.org/content.cfm?cont_uid=9


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

*That was the fastest reply I ever got*

I do appreciate. thank you


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just remember, sooner or later just about everybody gets stuck so no worries.
Helpful hint bring your own tow strap and a cold chillie is a good way to say 'Thanks for pulling me out"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

http://fishmilitia.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=735


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HyperStriper said:


> I attempted to drive my Suzuki XL-7 4wd at the beach/ Oregon Inlet. First time driving in the sand scared the hell out of me. Not being an experienced beach driver, I went as far as 200 yards, made a wide U-turn and got out of there. I was too afraid to be stuck there. All the experienced beach drivers, Please tell me the Do's and Dont's. Driving fast vs driving slow. Staying away from the dunes things like that. Any tips will be greatly appreciated because I'm going to make this attempt again this spring.


 Most important part>>> AIR DOWN...


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

*I'm so ready for the spring run*

Thank you all


----------



## philmays (Feb 5, 2007)

Son't feel bad htper, that is a tricky spot. I have pulled more people out there than anywhere. 

I'm not sure of your ground clearance, but low air preasure and ground clearance for that area.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I have a toyota 4runner and I have never aired down one time for OI or the point....never even gotten close to being stuck! i did have to air down my dodge ram diesel bc I did get stuck in that!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*sand*

Most trucks will go most anywhere if aired down between 16 and 20lbs.
Most of the time I'am at 18 front and 16 back tires.
Don't drive through salt water unless there is no other choice.
Do not take the bottom for granted when driving through water on the beach. seen alot of guys in trouble for doing that.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> I have a toyota 4runner and I have never aired down one time for OI or the point....never even gotten close to being stuck! i did have to air down my dodge ram diesel bc I did get stuck in that!


Give it time.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

TreednNC said:


> Give it time.


Yup, Treed! Not to mention, you're only making it tougher on your truck by not airing down.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

If you don't air down it definitely takes a toll on the transmission...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks for the advice. I am heading to the Point on Easter weekend for the first time in more than a decade, and I have been a little leery of driving in the sand. Taking out a Suzuki Sidekick with good clearance. A decade ago, my little Samuari made it with more concerns about overheating rather than getting stuck. I am planning on airing down to 18lbs in each tire and hauling a towchain, some carpet, and a shovel.

Please help me if you see this walarus stuck!


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*What -*

Drumdum said is most important. And Treeds link is very informative. I carry a spare jack, gives me a backup just in case.

And have your 4wd system checked annually. 

Was down the second week of Jan. and went out on the south beach. As I turned to park the truck one of my hubs went!!! LUCKILY I was able to get off the beach and to Cape Point Exxon. Was back up and running by 4:30 that afternoon.

Some other things to think about - check your spare, can of Fix-o-Flat, basic tool kit, a good First Aid kit, extra windshield washer fluid, spare water for the radiator.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*take a friend*

hey Hyper,

When i want out the first time I made sure I want out with a friend who was experienced in beach driving I followed his lead and his ruts


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

OK OK I'll air down but if I get stuck....imma comin lookin for yall!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*Did'jya know*

The rep. of "fix-A-flat" told me once you use the can in a tire, you are supposed to dispose of the tire a.s.a.p. It's only safe for a litlle while just enough to get you to safety) and also there are many cases of rims even having to be disposed of because of the residue left.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> OK OK I'll air down but if I get stuck....imma comin lookin for yall!


 If you ain't airing down now,and ain't getting stuck,when you do air down it'll be like driving a Caddy in compairisn...  
Many folks don't air down and it can cause what I call "Wheelhop",not to be confused with NASCAR terminology..  This will cause a bunch of bumps in the ruts and will shake your teeth out when you drive over it!! That's just one reason I say air down,the other is that eventually *you will get stuck..* 
Ever been on ramp 38 without airing down???


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> OK OK I'll air down but if I get stuck....imma comin lookin for yall!


If ya don't air down expect some finger pointn and laughn,,, that ranks right up there with the guy that said "I never get stuc... opps anyone got a tow strap?"


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If you ain't airing down now,and ain't getting stuck,when you do air down it'll be like driving a Caddy in compairisn...
> Many folks don't air down and it can cause what I call "Wheelhop",not to be confused with NASCAR terminology..  This will cause a bunch of bumps in the ruts and will shake your teeth out when you drive over it!! That's just one reason I say air down,the other is that eventually *you will get stuck..*
> Ever been on ramp 38 without airing down???




yes.....and it wasnt fun


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a 1990 4Runner and I can definitely say Cape Lookout almost killed it before I let some air out of the tires. I ventured out there with an "experienced" beach driver and drove maybe 5 miles down the beach at 45psi in all 4 in 4 wheel low. It wasn't fun. Went to turn around at the south end of the island and surprise! she bogged. An old timer in a big Ford truck with a big camper system on the back was laughing and asked how much air was in my tires. I told him and after he finished  ing he advised me to let em down to 25psi max. What a difference it made! She stayed in 4 wheel high most of the rest of the time.
Aside from letting some air out your tires, just like the other guys said try to stay in the hard sand. Follow others' tracks and if you do get in soft sand where your vehicle is bogging DON'T STOP. 
Definitely check your 4wd before you get into the actual sand. If you get in the sand and realize your front wheels aren't spinning leave A.S.A.P, no amount of forward travel is gonna make 'em kick in. Belieeeeeeeeve me.


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

*thank you all*

I've got a lots of responses with helpfull advises. Its nice to know people care. Thank you all. 

Oregon inlet, here I come !!! .... well in a month or two.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

Is the ground clearance you need to get past the first sand you run over on the way out to the beach at OI considered deep? Its the oly place I've done any beach driving and I'm not sure my Pilot could clear anything deeper. Should I go under 20 mph to keep it in 4 wheel lock or let it go to AWD and go 30 or so? I know a Pilot isn't ideal but that's all I have.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*wheel hop....*



Drumdum said:


> If you ain't airing down now,and ain't getting stuck,when you do air down it'll be like driving a Caddy in compairisn...
> Many folks don't air down and it can cause what I call "Wheelhop",not to be confused with NASCAR terminology..  This will cause a bunch of bumps in the ruts and will shake your teeth out when you drive over it!! That's just one reason I say air down,the other is that eventually *you will get stuck..*
> Ever been on ramp 38 without airing down???


AMEN to that....THats the number one reason I Air down because I cant stand that slop. If you do sir down, it prevents those bumps, plus, you can get up and out of the ruts real easy if they are bumpy like that and stay up on top.!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> If you ain't airing down now,and ain't getting stuck,when you do air down it'll be like driving a Caddy in compairisn...
> Many folks don't air down and it can cause what I call "Wheelhop",not to be confused with NASCAR terminology..  This will cause a bunch of bumps in the ruts and will shake your teeth out when you drive over it!! That's just one reason I say air down,the other is that eventually *you will get stuck..*
> Ever been on ramp 38 without airing down???


 Ramp 38, its like marbles there, air way down or you will regret it. 
If you've got one of those dinky 4x4s with not much ground clearance, thats where it will stay!


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Keep it slow and steady. Don't make hard fast turns while aired down. Smile and wave at everyone. (karma)


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

just drive in someone else's tracks. if they made it, you will too. plus they have packed the sand for you


----------

